# Nfl mobile vzw s3



## frankiedizzle87 (Dec 27, 2011)

I have the vzw s 3 and cm10 but I really want nfl mobile to work u guys have any suggestions? I got it to work on my vzw nexus I just can't find the zip

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

http://db.tt/RBTloAYy

That's the apk if that's what you're looking for.


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

I installed everything from my galaxy nexus that pertains to the Verizon apps. I also changed my build prop to match that of a Gnex, see my Tapatalk sent from sig. Getting to the point when I open the app it looks good in Logcat until it gets to the checking of the login. The login is controlled by a app, a app I installed but doesn't seem to work. Then I remember I get free Sunday ticket from my employer, DirecTV. But it still is making me wonder why it won't work, grrrr!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bgolden84 (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm on bmc's aokp jb. And it works fine

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

cordell said:


> I installed everything from my galaxy nexus that pertains to the Verizon apps. I also changed my build prop to match that of a Gnex, see my Tapatalk sent from sig. Getting to the point when I open the app it looks good in Logcat until it gets to the checking of the login. The login is controlled by a app, a app I installed but doesn't seem to work. Then I remember I get free Sunday ticket from my employer, DirecTV. But it still is making me wonder why it won't work, grrrr!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Sidenote: DIRECTV is my employer! Awww yeah


----------

